# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Keskustelua ja faktaa, ajatus

## Albert

Länsimetro -ketjussa on jo yli 2900 viestiä. Yritä sieltä erottaa ja löytää otsikossa mainitut erikseen.
Miten olisi erillinen "keskustelua aiheesta" -osio, ja fakta sitten erikseen. 
Voihan niitä viestejä sitten lainailla ristiin.

----------


## Kaid

Erittäin kannatettava idea olisi faktojen saaminen jotenkin helposti luettaviksi erikseen. Jos ei tehdä erillisiä ketjuja (jotka voivat oikeasti aiheuttaa sekaannusta) faktiedot hankkeiden editymisestä ja todellisesta tilasta voitasiin aina editoida ylläpidon tai moderaattorin toimesta ketjun ensimmäiseen viestiin eräänlaiseksi tietopaketiksi. Tästä tieto olisi helppo löytää ja ketjuja olisi kuitenkin vain yksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä olen miettinyt tuota asiaa jo pitemmän aikaa varsinkin Kehittämishankkeet-otsikon alla oleviin teemoihin liittyen. Nythän tuon otsikon alla on toisaalta oikeita hankkeita, vaikka Länsimetro tai Pisara, ja toisaalta erilaisia foorumin jäsenten omia ideoita ja ajatuksia. Minusta olisi erittäin hyvä asia, jos nämä voisi jakaa kahtia niin, että olisi toisaalta ne hankkeet, joita virallinen suunnittelu tuottaa, ja toisaalta ne hankkeet, joita kansalaisaktivismi tuottaa.

Sitten tulee tietysti erikseen se, että tällainen raja on sittenkin liian mustavalkoinen. Länsimetro on virallinen hanke, mutta se voi kirvoittaa virallisen ulkopuolelta kansalaiskeskustelua vaikka nyt siitä, että länsimetro pitäisi Tapiolassa haaroittaa Leppävaaraan. Siis kansalaisten omia ideoita virallisen hankkeen kehittämiseksi. Tällainen keskustelu on johonkin rajaan asti oleellinen osa virallista hanketta; esimerkiksi Pisaran kohdalla on ihan relevanttia pohtia länsilenkin aloittamista jo Huopalahdesta. Mutta jossain kohtaa menee raja siinä, mikä on virallisen suunnittelun kommentointia ja mikä jo omaa ideointia. Se raja on veteen piirretty viiva, mutta jos sellainen jotenkin löytyisi, se helpottaisi keskustelua.

Sama toimii toisinkin päin. Kampusratikka esimerkiksi oli kansalaisaktivismia, siitä tuli sikäli osa virallista suunnittelua, että asiasta tehtiin mm. kuntalaisaloite. Viimeistään siinä vaiheessa, kun kaupunki tänä vuonna rupeaa ilmeisesti tutkimaan poikittaista tiederatikkaa, on Kampusratikka tavallaan muovautunut yksityisestä ideasta viralliseksi visioksi.

Rajoja ei siis ole helppo vetää, mutta silti olisi paikallaan erottaa virallinen ja yksityinen toisistaan.

Tiukin raja voisi olla sellainen joillain foorumeilla oleva käytäntö, että meillä olisi kustakin isommasta hankkeesta erikseen esim. Länsimetro-topikki, johon vain liitettäisiin kiihkottomasti ja neutraalisti uutisia hankkeesta (tyyliin kaavavalitus Lauttasaaressa hylättiin). Sitten olisi Keskustelua länsimetrosta-topikki, jossa sitten voisi viitata uutisiin ja sanoa, että onneksi tai harmiksi joku asia tapahtui (onneksi valitus meni nurin ja rakentaminen pääsee jatkumaan taikka harmi, kun mätä oikeuslaitos ei viitsinyt paneutua asiaan kunnolla jne).

Keskustelua Länsimetrosta -topikissa voisi vielä esittää sellaisia mielipiteitä, että jonkun aseman sisäänkäynti on väärässä paikassa tai osuus Tapiola-Matinkylä pitäisi jättää rakentamatta tai jatko Kivenlahteen pitäisi tehdä heti. Eli selkeitä kannanottoja olemassaolevista virallisista suunnitelmista. Mutta sitten, kun ruvetaan esittämään vaikka uusia asemia Katajaharjuun ja Salmisaareen tai jatkoa Kivenlahdesta Masalaan, pitäisi sellaisen keskustelun löytyä jo ihan toisesta topikista, sillä kyseessä on jo yksityinen ideointi.

Tämä selkeyttäisi ja parantaisi foorumin luettavuutta, mutta ovatko rajat liian häilyviä, jotta tuo käytännössä toimisi?

----------

